# What makes Tom Cruise so good-looking?



## Wallenberg (May 21, 2021)

Youtube recommended this video to me. His jawline especially isn't anything striking but looks good. Detailed answers. 

OK, harmony, coloring, but what exactly?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 21, 2021)

he looks like the default man, just fucking perfect


----------



## Wallenberg (May 21, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he looks like the default man, just fucking perfect


Yeah exactly. Ok, his eyes are good, etc, but there is nothing striking IMHO in his face, yet as a whole, his face is very GL.


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2021)

+ he has a low straight supraorbital with nice eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 21, 2021)

"ok good eyes etc...."

Yeah, just the most important aspect of a face. Also his jaw from front is Chad tier. 2 most important facial features chad-like. Eye area + jaw. On top of that, his ratios are very close to "average" morph of all male faces of his country, which in itself is very attractive.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 21, 2021)

Just good harmony, good coloring, good ratios, good pheno, very good supraorbitals+eyebrows, just appealing to look at. (no homo) Good harmony aswell. No major failos and above average facial growth=Very GL dude


----------



## Wallenberg (May 21, 2021)

His nose is good too. Not a big, crooked ethnic nose.


----------



## Lorsss (May 21, 2021)

straight nose, low-set browridge (great masculinity factor), decent ogee curve, full lips (above white avg), good under eye support, perfect hairline and flat forehead


----------



## BradAniston (May 21, 2021)

Hunter eye.
Masc nose.
Mogger jaw and great cheekbones.
His ratio are really good.


----------



## Wallenberg (May 21, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> Hunter eye.


His eyes are good, but are they what people here would call "hunter eyes"? Some people here seem to like squinted, small eyes that look almost like Chinese eyes. Cruise has bigger eyes.


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> His eyes are good, but are they what people here would call "hunter eyes"? Some people here seem to like squinted, small eyes that look almost like Chinese eyes. Cruise has bigger eyes.


Maybe not textbook hunter eyes
His eyes seem smaller than for example Gandy, O'Pry and De Poot though


----------



## BradAniston (May 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> His eyes are good, but are they what people here would call "hunter eyes"? Some people here seem to like squinted, small eyes that look almost like Chinese eyes. Cruise has bigger eyes.






god tier eye area.

Pct
Straight and long supraobitral
Hooded
Straight long eyebrow
God tier coloring
Good Pfl
Great lower eyelid even when he doesn't squint.
Slightly downturned medial canthus.

Yea he has hunter eye.


----------



## BradAniston (May 21, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Maybe not textbook hunter eyes
> His eyes seem smaller than for example Gandy, O'Pry and De Poot though


Gandy have "big" hunter eyes.
Opry has "chink" and really small eyes


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 21, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 1144418
> god tier eye area.
> 
> Pct
> ...


also deep set eye balls (which is a requirement to have hunter eyes to begin with).


----------



## Wallenberg (May 21, 2021)

Good answers, better than I expected given the quality of the forum. 

Somehow to me, Cruise looks pretty "normal" yet still stellar. The perfect ordinary guy.


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> Gandy have "big" hunter eyes.
> Opry has "chink" and really small eyes


Yeah both have very wide PFL
I don't think O'Prys eyes look particullarlly small or chinkish unless hes squinching, they're just horizontally long and compact


----------



## zeke714 (May 21, 2021)

Soft features and harmony is so underrated here. Women prefer men like this over robust, bone moggers.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 21, 2021)

the reason why he looks pretty normal at first, is because his ratios are text book "averaged" face of all males in the west, which is insanely easy on the eyes and attractive.


----------



## court monarch777 (May 21, 2021)

has no bad features


----------



## BradAniston (May 21, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yeah both have very wide PFL
> I don't think O'Prys eyes look particullarlly small or chinkish unless hes squinching, they're just horizontally long and compact














Look Gandy and Cruise Squint but they still have bigger eye than opry unsquinted


----------



## court monarch777 (May 21, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 1144439
> View attachment 1144440
> View attachment 1144441
> 
> ...


pry moggs strong


----------



## BradAniston (May 21, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> pry moggs strong


Taste.
I prefer cruise and gandy.


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 21, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 1144439
> View attachment 1144440
> View attachment 1144441
> 
> ...



Yeah you're probably right
though in some pictures they look noticeably wider, especially on instagram. maybe cause of distortion or he is doing something with his stare


----------



## Biggdink (May 21, 2021)

His eyes and ratios


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 21, 2021)

idk why people keep bringing him up, he has too much of a rat face to be mentioned so much here











nose is shit tier, chin is too long and he has nct


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 21, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 1144439
> View attachment 1144440
> View attachment 1144441
> 
> ...


negatively tilted hooding failos cruise


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 21, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> negatively tilted hooding failos cruise


still top tier eye area even with neg. hooding from orbital bone. It is extremely rare to have neutral hooding from orbital bone.


----------



## CursedOne (May 21, 2021)

he has a good phenotype and decent face without any failos. thats enough for normies to be considered attractive. normies dont think in the same catagories as us


----------



## ilyess (May 21, 2021)

Crazy how i i was watching the last samurai this morning and thinking the same thing also noticed the height lol at beign 5'7 failos him hard.
this is tom cruise in the last samurai :


----------



## DrTony (May 21, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> "ok good eyes etc...."
> 
> Yeah, just the most important aspect of a face. Also his jaw from front is Chad tier. 2 most important facial features chad-like. Eye area + jaw. On top of that, his ratios are very close to "average" morph of all male faces of his country, which in itself is very attractive.


No further explanation is needed In the thread . Closed.


----------



## Soalian (May 21, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 1144417
> 
> 
> straight nose, low-set browridge (great masculinity factor), decent ogee curve, full lips (above white avg), good under eye support, perfect hairline and flat forehead


What's needed for good Ogee curve?


----------



## Jamesothy (May 21, 2021)

He's got that bad boy image going on. Thugmaxxed to the core.


----------



## Sny (May 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Youtube recommended this video to me. His jawline especially isn't anything striking but looks good. Detailed answers.
> 
> OK, harmony, coloring, but what exactly?



Tom Cruise has a very unique eye area which is what makes him very distinctive compared to other chads. I mean just look at him, he has a nct at his lateral cantus but it is because of his hooding then he has somewhat pct eyebrows which are a nice shade and density which gives a contrasting effect. This makes him have a very unique and attractive eye area


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 21, 2021)

Unique eyes and harmony, plus I think his hair is his best halo.


----------



## Lorsss (May 22, 2021)

Soalian said:


> What's needed for good Ogee curve?


cheekbone projection I think


----------



## randomvanish (May 22, 2021)

*Holy God Dr.Terino made Tom Cruise so good-looking




*


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (May 22, 2021)

ilyess said:


> Crazy how i i was watching the last samurai this morning and thinking the same thing also noticed the height lol at beign 5'7 failos him hard.
> this is tom cruise in the last samurai :
> 
> View attachment 1144594
> ...


his best look tbh


----------



## ezio6 (May 22, 2021)

alai


Wallenberg said:


> Youtube recommended this video to me. His jawline especially isn't anything striking but looks good. Detailed answers.
> 
> OK, harmony, coloring, but what exactly?



alain delon tier


----------



## ratiorichard (May 22, 2021)

pheno mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jun 13, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yeah you're probably right
> though in some pictures they look noticeably wider, especially on instagram. maybe cause of distortion or he is doing something with his stare
> View attachment 1144446
> View attachment 1144448
> ...


I think he stops squinting and sometimes also makes his eyes bigger and shocked expressions


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

CANT BRUISE THE CRUISE


----------



## Survivor95 (Apr 12, 2022)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 1144439
> View attachment 1144440
> View attachment 1144441
> 
> ...


That doesn't meen o pry eyes are superior.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 12, 2022)

It's the fact that he looks like @2000 (user0123, Devansh)


----------



## Survivor95 (Apr 12, 2022)

H


Wallenberg said:


> Youtube recommended this video to me. His jawline especially isn't anything striking but looks good. Detailed answers.
> 
> OK, harmony, coloring, but what exactly?



Harmony and good rashios, his face is plesent to look at. He look so apelling, unlike for O'Pry for exemplu, that is very striking not gete wrong, but O'Pry proportions are off a bit and he risk to get in the nish category were he can past uncanny.


----------



## Titbot (Apr 12, 2022)

Long straight vertically compact supras


----------



## TheHandcel (Jan 3, 2023)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 1144417
> 
> 
> straight nose, low-set browridge (great masculinity factor), decent ogee curve, full lips (above white avg), good under eye support, perfect hairline and flat forehead


Wdym by straight nose? His is crooked from the side, do you mean that as in straight from the front? (Aka no deviated septum)


----------



## heightface (Jan 3, 2023)

Wallenberg said:


> Youtube recommended this video to me. His jawline especially isn't anything striking but looks good. Detailed answers.
> 
> OK, harmony, coloring, but what exactly?



Nothing, he isn’t particularly good looking


----------



## pcmaxing (Jan 3, 2023)

His eyes are his best quality. So much for height being a death sentence for him eh?


----------

